
Real-time spam-detection for blog/forum comments - stevekemp
https://blogspam.net/
======
stevekemp
This site has been up and running for a good few years now, but the code
behind the service has recently been rewritten in go.

The aim behind the rewrite was to ensure that the service could continue to
operate with only a small server powering it - the alternative being
cancellation.

------
vinesh178
Nice. Thanks for sharing. Why Ip is a required field? Just curious about the
tech design.

~~~
stevekemp
Only three fields are required, the comment itself, the IP of the submitter,
and the site which is running the test.

More details are useful, and give a better result, but I've found that often
an IP will submit hundreds of spam-comments in a short space of time, so
requiring it allows you to do things like insta-reject comments from "known
bad" sources for a short period of time. (Off the top of my head I cache bad
IPs for 24 hours in some situations.)

